# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Luis_bcn

## Coloclom

Felicidades mi niño!!!


Te estás haciendo un puretilla! :P

Espero que te vaya todo bien  :Wink1:  Y si no quieres el regalo de la Vir, yo estaré gustoso de tomarlo yo jejejejee :P :P :P

----------


## ACdeC

FELICIDADEES  :Smile1:

----------


## Mag Marches

Muchas felicidades luis!!

----------


## renard

Felcidades Luis.

----------


## mayico

Felicidades campeón, disfruta de este dia buscandole el lado bueno a las situaciones que se te presenten... Un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Un abrazo, Luis!
Y Felicidades.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Felicidades campeón!!

----------


## t.barrie

Felicitats figura!!!

----------


## Moss

Felicidades Luiiisss!!!

----------


## Skutter

Felicidades Luis!

----------


## MagoRomez

Felicidades!!!!

----------


## SOFTVADER

felicidades campeon,que pases un buen dia.
Un abrazo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Visça el... ah no!,  felicidades! 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## MagDani

Felicidades Campeón

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades Luis!!! otro que se hace mayor... :D

----------


## MrTrucado



----------


## Coloclom

Me comenta Luis que se ha ido a Chueca con los _amigotes_ a celebrar el cumple por todo lo alto, que ya a la vuelta se pasará por este hilo.

----------


## luis_bcn

ostia ,acabo de alucinar , no se de donde has sacado colocom que es mi cumpleaños,xDD,se aproxima al de mi hijo mayor que es el 18 ,pero el mio es en julio.
de todas formas muchas gracias a todos !!!! sois unos cracks

----------


## t.barrie

Juas :001 302: 

Feliz no cumpleaños Luís!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Marcos for president!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Este marcos ,en vez de COLOCLOM,tenia que estar con el COLO CON,jajajajajaajaj.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Facebook nos trollea...

----------


## Coloclom

en mi caso fue el tuenti. Ponía esta fecha. Si no fuera tan mentiroso con sus perfiles...

Pues ahora que se aguante, que el año que le he puesto ya no se lo quito!!!

----------


## luis_bcn

el tuenti ese me lo hice para poner la cam contigo ,xD , ya que el msn no nos dejaba y puse una al azar para no perder tiempo,jejejjeje

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

vaya par de tortolitos...

----------


## Ritxi

> vaya par de tortolitos...


Y eso que no sabes lo que hacían con la webcam  :O13:

----------


## luis_bcn

pues lo que se lleva en 2011 ,cibersexo y poco mas !!

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo fui testigo en barcelona. Si uno de ellos hubiera sido mujer nos quedaban 6 meses para tener el primer bebe magiapotero .... :P

----------


## Coloclom

Madre mia, acabo de llegar a Asturias y hay que ver con lo que me encuentro!!

estáis locos jejejeje

Estuve a punto de llamarte Eidan, que estuve en Madrid, pero estuve solo de paso y casi sin tiempo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya te vale. Jo. En fin otra vez sera... :(

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## Coloclom

Esque me pegué un viaje mujeriego por el sur, y estuve en Denia, Pego y Murcia.

Al final 3 de 3, esto no pasa ni en las pelis! Imaginate con qué sonrisa me vine  :117: 

Y pensé en llamarte porque a la vuelta tuve que hacer trasbordo en Madrid, pero al final en Madrid paré poco tiempo y no era plan de molestarte para estar solo un rato; y me pesa porque hubiera sido el 4 de 4 :P jajajajajaja

Otra vez será.

----------


## luis_bcn

pues yo he estado en madrid vienes,sabado y domingo !! pero esta lleno de madrileños,xDD,MI HIJO EL UNICO CON LA CAMISETA DEL BARÇA EN EL PARQUE DE LA WARNER, 0_0 ,por cierto colocao mañana te envio la chaqueta,un abrazo

----------


## renard

baya en madrid y no nos hemos visto la proxim vez me llamas o me enfado un saludo Luis

----------


## Coloclom

> he estado en madrid pero esta lleno de madrileños




Ya, es lo malo que tiene Madrid!

ES BROMA!!!

Creeme Renard, no te merece la pena quedar con este loco!

----------


## luis_bcn

> baya en madrid y no nos hemos visto la proxim vez me llamas o me enfado un saludo Luis


pues una de las cosas importantes que me dijo mi mujer fue . ( NO QUEDES CON NINGUN MAGO  ) xD.
y colocom tiene razon ,no merezco la pena, :P

----------


## renard

No digas eso hombre a mi me cais bien onque seas del barca,haora ya savemos quien lleva los pantalones en casa jajaja.un saludo loco

----------


## eidanyoson

Es un calzonazos. No se atrevió que fuera a verle, si quiera. Catalufo tenía que ser.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Es un calzonazos. No se atrevió que fuera a verle, si quiera. Catalufo tenía que ser.


mas bien fue mutuo ,ya que tu no podias ,ejjeje.


*EDITO*: Como ayer "censuré" un hilo muy político, voy a borrar una parte de este mensaje que, puede mover a discusión acalorada si alguien no lo lee con sentido del humor.

----------


## Pulgas

He editado un cachito de la respuesta anterior para no herir susceptibilidades de algunos usuarios.

----------


## luis_bcn

> He editado un cachito de la respuesta anterior para no herir susceptibilidades de algunos usuarios.


no es un hilo de poltica ,no he puesto nada malo ,cada uno tiene sus ideales y no ofendia a nadie ,pero eso es lo de  menos ,pero por cierto si crees que lo mio es censurable porque puede herir susceptabilidades de algunos usuarios ,no crees que lo de CATALUFOS  puede herir tambien ?? o esto es como intereconomia ? y no digo que me halla herido a mi ,que nunca me enfado por estas cosas y menos con eidan,xDD

----------


## luis_bcn

> no es un hilo de poltica ,no he puesto nada malo ,cada uno tiene sus ideales y no ofendia a nadie ,pero eso es lo de  menos ,pero por cierto si crees que lo mio es censurable porque puede herir susceptabilidades de algunos usuarios ,no crees que lo de CATALUFOS  puede herir tambien ?? o esto es como intereconomia y solo se quita lo que no interesa? y no digo que me halla herido a mi ,que nunca me enfado por estas cosas y menos con eidan,xDD


p.d : nunca quise crear polemica ,es mas creo que no la ha habido ,tambien he visto hilos en los que un usuario bastante importante del foro hablaba de cosas del pasado y nadie nunca le quito ni una frase

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ay, qué poco me conoces!  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Por mi parte pido perdón si alguien se molestó con mi mensaje anterior. Me llevo bien con Luis y era un mensaje para él, en especial. Nos picamos mucho entre nosotros sobre nuestras supuestas "madriditis" y "barcelonitis" pero sabemos que es broma. Lo importante son las personas, no de dónde vengan o el color que tengan.

 Y si no mirad a Colo, un tío feo, feo, pero duro de mirar, y nadie le rechazó...  :O13:  (esta última parte es otra borma, por si acaso...  :Smile1: )

----------


## luis_bcn

no vale pedir perdon ,el daño esta hecho!! jausjuajaujaus,no se porque tanto revuelo si solo habia dicho ..................... ( os quedais con las ganas ) jajajjajaja,

----------


## Coloclom

Si después de llamarme feo aclaras que es broma, debo entender que te parezco guapo?

Y aprovechando que estamos en ello, también atractivo?

No te lo pregunto por nada en especial, pero vamos, que me he quedado con ganas de conocer Madrid _más a fondo_

 :Wink1: 

Estás loco!!

(Luis también)

----------


## luis_bcn

a madrid mas a fondo o a eidan ? jausjuajsuajus,quien es mejor en la cama ,lo digo porque como has dormido con lo dos,ejjeje

----------


## Ritxi

Espero que os portaseís bien en mi casa  :117:

----------


## Coloclom

Sois diferentes; él es cariñoso, romántico, dulce,... y tú eres salvaje, fogoso y apasionado.

Son 2 formas diferentes de hacer una misma cosa. Pero me lo pasé muy bien con ambos  :Wink1: 

Lo siento Ritxi! jejeje

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya te lo dije,  un george cloony pero en joven y chiquito.

Mas a fondo?  Por mi encantado...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## Tracer

> mas bien fue mutuo ,ya que tu no podias ,ejjeje.
> 
> 
> *EDITO*: Como ayer "censuré" un hilo muy político, voy a borrar una parte de este mensaje que, puede mover a discusión acalorada si alguien no lo lee con sentido del humor.


lamentablemente el sentido del humor no es una fuente inagotable, (aunque debiera... seria divertidisimo) asi que ya sabes luis... lo nuestro es callar y seguir aguantando.

----------


## Coloclom

> Mas a fondo?  Por mi encantado...



Toma ya!! Si es que no sé dónde me meto... Eso sí, si me meto voy hasta el fondo (que luego no haya lamentaciones).

Tú invitame a tu casa y cuando pueda me bajo a pasar un finde; o pillate un vion y sube tú.
Las cremas corren de mi cuenta  :Wink1:

----------

